# Best waterproof eyeliner?



## beautynista (Oct 7, 2005)

what's the best waterproof eyeliner everyone has used, whether its liquid or pencil...if your fave is liquid, also list your fave waterproof eye pencil... the only ones i've tried are Revlon colorstay and Maybelline which are long lasting but i'm always looking to try new ones! any ideas?

P.S. it doesnt necessarily have to be waterproof...as long as you found it was really long lasting.


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 7, 2005)

I have very oily, deep-set eyes and even my eyeliner creases in an hour ... however I have discovered that if I apply a layer of loose face powder on my eyelids (and optionally, a layer of foundation under the powder, but it's not necessary) any eyeliner will last all day until I wash it off with soap! And seems to work for any brand of powder too, even powders that aren't that great at keeping the rest of my face matte.

That being said, my current favorite brand of eyeliner is Jordanna. I prefer automatic pencil eyeliners (the kind you don't have to sharpen!) and you can get Jordanna's for $1.79 each, or 2 for $3 at my local Walgreens




They are a very good quality for the price, most of them have a nice soft lead!


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 7, 2005)

i use mac engraved powerpoint pencil and then i apply carbon e/s over that just for extra color and staying power. it lasts really well on me with no smearing.


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* P.S. it doesnt necessarily have to be waterproof...as long as you found it was really long lasting.

I really like NYC eyeliners. They're not waterproof, but they last me the whole day...and they're cheap


----------



## Joyeuux (Oct 7, 2005)

MAC Fluidlines, hands down!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* MAC Fluidlines, hands down! Ditto!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 7, 2005)

If you want pencil I suggest Mac's Powerpoints, and if you want gel eyeliner I suggest Stila's Smudgepots, very long lasting!!!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Oct 7, 2005)

Another rec for MAC Fluidlines!!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 7, 2005)

you could try the new outlast smoothwear eyeliner by covergirl. thats wat ive been using lately and it works fantastic...though i just wear it in the corners of my eyes because i hav fairly large slanted eyes..so i just enhance the upward slant n i find im done aha (tip. apply from the inner corners outward, for all-day eyes)


----------



## Reysi (May 17, 2011)

...I have very runny eyes, and they are really slanted! 

I`ve had the hardest time finding a eyeliner that would stay on me without making me look like I have black eyes.

*Urban Decays Waterproof  liner *is the winner!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane (May 17, 2011)

Bobbi Brown Gels. GOSH Liquid Liners. Lise Watier Waterproof. Makeup Forever AquaEyes pencils.


----------



## Christinahh (Nov 29, 2011)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reysi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

...I have very runny eyes, and they are really slanted! 

I`ve had the hardest time finding a eyeliner that would stay on me without making me look like I have black eyes.

*Urban Decays Waterproof  liner *is the winner!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hello Reysi. 

When you're saying you have runny eyes, you mean watery eyes? Because I've got the same problem and no eyeliner stays on waterline. Does this one stay???


----------



## blackbird668 (Nov 29, 2011)

Urban Decay 24/7 pencil liners are great!

Also, Bare Escentuals has some new waterproof pencil liners called Round The Clock liners that I've had pretty good luck with.

Drugstore brand, Revlon Colorstay waterproof liner pencils are pretty good too.


----------



## ChemicalMakeup (Nov 29, 2011)

I second BlackBird. I can barely get Urban Decay off me with soap/water/makeup remover


----------



## Laced Ivory (Dec 2, 2011)

My sister uses the Aqua Eyes Pencil from Makeup Forever. It's her favourite because it's really waterproof, as she says. =)

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## candy77miller (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, re ideas on the best way to put-on eyeliner, MAC cosmetics releases some nice free pdf files, download them from here http://www.thepdfportal.com/tiffany_creatingthecateye_12.pdf Regards


----------



## emily25 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like to use 

"Christian Dior - 
Eyeliner Pencil Precious Violet"





_*Dior makes precision contouring easy with this ingenious, all-in-one
eyeliner.*_ _*And i love it. *_


----------



## sachiko2 (Jul 22, 2012)

This one does not stay on for me.  I've been on a quest to find an eyeliner which will stay on through my tears (from wearing contact lens) and have not found one yet. I've tried all the waterproof liquid liners sold at Sephora and none work on me.  Maybelline and Makeup Forever used to work well until they changed it and I noticed the new formula comes out shiny and easily peels off.  I use liquid liners because that's the only type I can create a thin line and liners which is one piece (liner soaks through the applicator--does not use a separate brush) does not apply well either.  If anyone knows of a tear-proof liquid liner (brush tip preferred), please let me know.  Thank you!


----------



## amstern (Jul 23, 2012)

I love the Chanel Waterproof eyeliner but it doesn't come in a huge amount of colors so the one from Nars is great too (and a little cheaper). If you're comfortable with liquid eyeliner the one from Make Up Forever is so waterproof it's scary. I tested a line on my hand and couldn't get it off after some serious scrubbing!


----------



## spasalondeal (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd definitely go with Revlon Colorstay eyeliner.


----------

